# Anyone had any experience of Vantage Motorhomes?



## therabbits

Hello 
Went to the NEC today to take a look at options for vans. Saw a company called Vantage Motorhomes who had the ideal van for us in terms of layout etc. but we have never heard of them. Can anyone shed any light on them or had any experience of them ? 

Many thanks 
the Rabbits


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

therabbits said:


> Hello
> Went to the NEC today to take a look at options for vans. Saw a company called Vantage Motorhomes who had the ideal van for us in terms of layout etc. but we have never heard of them. Can anyone shed any light on them or had any experience of them ?
> 
> Many thanks
> the Rabbits


Not heard of them before and according to their nice website they're in east Leeds just 45 mins away from us (would be better than 4 hours to get to our current converters premises).
I spotted a 'proper' waste bin in the kitchen (the holy grail in PVC's) and external silver screens included as standard spec.
No prices on the website though.


----------



## ingram

I don't know anything about them but I had a look at their website and I like the looks of the conversion and layout ( with a couple of reservations ).

I'd certainly like to see one in real life sometime.

Harvey


----------



## therabbits

Yes its a really nice looking van and high quality fittings when we looked at the one at the NEC. Guess it would be helpful to know what reservations you have. Our main one is the fact that its an unknown builder and the impact this has on resale value :roll:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Did they give any hint as to the co's background at the NEC and what about prices?
Andy


----------



## therabbits

They started off making bespoke bedroom furniture (and still do that), they have done some individual motorhome conversions for people and the guy who runs it is a keen motorhome user himself. He had got annoyed by the quality of the finish and decided to put his money where his mouth is and start converting himself, he has someone working with him who used to work for IH and the quality of the van they had at the show looked really good.

The layout worked for us but as I have said the issue is that they are new,not sure if that is good or bad...... 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

therabbits said:


> They started off making bespoke bedroom furniture (and still do that), they have done some individual motorhome conversions for people and the guy who runs it is a keen motorhome user himself. He had got annoyed by the quality of the finish and decided to put his money where his mouth is and start converting himself, he has someone working with him who used to work for IH and the quality of the van they had at the show looked really good.
> 
> The layout worked for us but as I have said the issue is that they are new,not sure if that is good or bad...... 8O


I must admit that we had similar concerns when we bought our van from Roy Wood Transits, they're a relatively small company, although they've been around dealing with Trannys in all sorts of ways for nearly 30 years. It's not like cars where there'll usually be another dealer in the next town if it all goes pear shaped.
It's what comes of being conditioned to dealing with mega businesses in all areas of our lives these days, but everybody has to start somewhere and given the amount of money we chuggers invest in our vans it's a leap of faith.
Mind you even the big guys can go wrong, look at Autocruise, s'pose Peter and Swift Group had decided not to 'rescue' them, there'd have been a lot of fallout then.
Just my thoughts, but I don't think they really help your decision I'm afraid.

Andy


----------



## ingram

therabbits said:


> Yes its a really nice looking van and high quality fittings when we looked at the one at the NEC. Guess it would be helpful to know what reservations you have. Our main one is the fact that its an unknown builder and the impact this has on resale value :roll:


My comment about 'reservations' was really just on the layout / fittings detail.

We have spent the last four years critically looking at other 'vans, PCVs and coachbuilt, to replace our PCV but haven't yet found anything which doesn't have fairly major 'downsides' compared with what we have. ( we have done other things during this time apart from looking at 'vans though ...... ! )
So this is just my, and my wife's opinion; others may differ, but:-

We like the size of the kitchen and the fact that it has a sink with drainer ( I think the idea of a clip on drainer is, to use modern parlance, 'pants': just something else to 'get out and put away' . Another case of 'style over function' that is seen all too often.), however, to make the best use of the kitchen worktop the sink / drainer needs to be the other way round so that the drainer is adjacent to the worktop area rather than on the other side from it. The drainer then becomes useful as part of the worktop. My van is like that: if it was t'other way it'd be maddening. See photo' below.

I would also prefer that the cooker was at the other end away from the sliding door area for reasons that should be obvious; and a substantial 'upstand' to prevent splashes from cooking getting on to the lounge seating ( the number of 'vans with no protection between the cooker and seating is astonishing. )

Alternatively a 'wall' around the cooker in it's present position may work but I'd have to see that to decide.

In 4 1/2 years we have never had any need for, nor wanted an oven: we;d rather have a decent hob / grill unit and the extra cupboard space. I would hope that that would be an option.

The other 'reservation' is the washroom. We dislike 'tip up basins'. I can imagine how difficult it must be to rinse out the basin by tipping it. Some 'tip up' basins do have a drain plug hole and are only tipped for storage ( as in Timberland, I think ) but the Vantage doesn't appear to have this type.

I have also had the misfortune to peer into the drain gully in a used 'van at a dealer........uhg!

On the plus side, we do like the raised floor and table location at the cab seat end. With the U lounge made into a bed, it could be left made up if desired, and still leave a place to sit and lounge for a while. When we make our bed up there is no choice but to get in it 

Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

ingram said:


> therabbits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its a really nice looking van and high quality fittings when we looked at the one at the NEC. Guess it would be helpful to know what reservations you have. Our main one is the fact that its an unknown builder and the impact this has on resale value :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment about 'reservations' was really just on the layout / fittings detail.
> 
> We have spent the last four years critically looking at other 'vans, PCVs and coachbuilt, to replace our PCV but haven't yet found anything which doesn't have fairly major 'downsides' compared with what we have. ( we have done other things during this time apart from looking at 'vans though ...... ! )
> So this is just my, and my wife's opinion; others may differ, but:-
> 
> We like the size of the kitchen and the fact that it has a sink with drainer ( I think the idea of a clip on drainer is, to use modern parlance, 'pants': just something else to 'get out and put away' . Another case of 'style over function' that is seen all too often.), however, to make the best use of the kitchen worktop the sink / drainer needs to be the other way round so that the drainer is adjacent to the worktop area rather than on the other side from it. The drainer then becomes useful as part of the worktop. My van is like that: if it was t'other way it'd be maddening. See photo' below.
> 
> I would also prefer that the cooker was at the other end away from the sliding door area for reasons that should be obvious; and a substantial 'upstand' to prevent splashes from cooking getting on to the lounge seating ( the number of 'vans with no protection between the cooker and seating is astonishing. )
> 
> Alternatively a 'wall' around the cooker in it's present position may work but I'd have to see that to decide.
> 
> In 4 1/2 years we have never had any need for, nor wanted an oven: we;d rather have a decent hob / grill unit and the extra cupboard space. I would hope that that would be an option.
> 
> The other 'reservation' is the washroom. We dislike 'tip up basins'. I can imagine how difficult it must be to rinse out the basin by tipping it. Some 'tip up' basins do have a drain plug hole and are only tipped for storage ( as in Timberland, I think ) but the Vantage doesn't appear to have this type.
> 
> I have also had the misfortune to peer into the drain gully in a used 'van at a dealer........uhg!
> 
> On the plus side, we do like the raised floor and table location at the cab seat end. With the U lounge made into a bed, it could be left made up if desired, and still leave a place to sit and lounge for a while. When we make our bed up there is no choice but to get in it
> 
> Harvey
Click to expand...

We're with you all the way on the drainer etc. Harvey and it looks as though it shouldn't be a problem to shuffle those elements about as thre fridge with it's vents are on the other side of the van. 
I wish they had some wider shots on the website instead of concentrating on small areas/individual items.
We're in two minds re splitting the lounge away from the front swivel seats. It seems a waste not to capitalise on the swivels by having all your lounge in one area. Also there's the storage spectre and if we were going for one we'd like to see enough space for a 2x3ft folded grooming trolley and similar sized folded puppy pen and dog crate somewhere.
I think the problem with most PVC makers is they cram as much 'luxurious' accomodation into the interior, forgetting that some people want a utility vehicle that can serve a number of roles.

Andy


----------



## ingram

therabbits said:


> The layout worked for us but as I have said the issue is that they are new,not sure if that is good or bad...... 8O


Hmm, nor me.

One advantage of ordering a 'van from a small company that will be building to order is that they *may* adjust equipment / layout to your preference if required.

I know that Timberland will do this but I have heard comment from someone that IH refused to.

I bought my 'van as a 'one off' unique vehicle and didn't ever consider the effect on resale value, but then it didn't cost a lot.

I think that if I found the 100% sure, right 'van for me I'd not be too bothered about that, especially if the base vehicle is a popular one: if it was built on a Russian Moskvitch that'd be altogether different. :wink:

Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

ingram said:


> therabbits said:
> 
> 
> 
> The layout worked for us but as I have said the issue is that they are new,not sure if that is good or bad...... 8O
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, nor me.
> 
> One advantage of ordering a 'van from a small company that will be building to order is that they *may* adjust equipment / layout to your preference if required.
> 
> I know that Timberland will do this but I have heard comment from someone that IH refused to.
> 
> I bought my 'van as a 'one off' unique vehicle and didn't ever consider the effect on resale value, but then it didn't cost a lot.
> 
> I think that if I found the 100% sure, right 'van for me I'd not be too bothered about that, especially if the base vehicle is a popular one: if it was built on a Russian Moskvitch that'd be altogether different. :wink:
> 
> Harvey
Click to expand...

Obviously not a Chelsea supporter then Harvey?

Andy


----------



## therabbits

Thanks for the comments. 

We had been looking at the Adria Twin and Trigano Tribute, but had issues with both which had stopped us making the final step. Seeing the Vantage made us realise it was exactly what we were looking for - even when we then compared it to the Timerland, AS Symbol and even the IH range.

What we liked was...

1. A big lounging area that can be easily made into a comfortable bed. Having the option to leave this as a bed and still have separate sitting area is what sells the van to us. The Adria loses out by not having the ability to have a large lounging area and the Tribby hasn't the option of two areas.

2. Large bathroom - too small in the Adria and the partition in the 650 tribby is a waste.

3. Good sized fridge and cooker with preparation space ( I see what you mean about the drainer, but quite like having two prep spaces separated by the sink. 

4. High quality fittings and fixtures + loads of lights and sockets and plenty of storage for a panel van (we dont have any dogs...). I thought I could live with the Tribby and fix things as they break but now realise life is too short...

5. Sales staff who are commited to their product. The fact that the MD Scot had just spent a week in the van helped convince us he cared about his product.

5. Standard specification - all the things we thought essential (and extra cost on the others) were already included. Why is a passenger airbag optional on some 2 berth vans??

6. Decor. Nice contemporary fabrics and colours in good quality fabrics. A personal taste I know, but none of the others really took our fancy.

All in all it looks like this is the one for us. We pick it up on the 1st March 08

Chris + Cal


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Congratulations rabbits we wish you much enjoyment from your van.

Methinks Vantage will be getting a visit from me before too long to check out their van!  

As they don't mention prices on their website can you give us a clue as to approx. area of pricing?

Not so sure about decals on the Vantage, you only get a quick glimpse on the website, but to my mind they're too boxy and detract from the vans lines. Maybe they're influenced by the IH decals which to me seem straight out of the '60's design annals. I presume you'd be saving them a job if you told them to leave the decals off. I think the PVC's with small, discreet name decals only are much better looking overall, says he with dirty great 'nearly' Kine (anagram) tick on the side of his van. 

Strangely enough I prefer the exterior look of the Ducato as a PVC, compared to the Transit, but I much prefer the Mk 7 Tranny cockpit to the Fiat/Pug/Citroen. It's a shame Vantage don't do a Transit based conversion. 

Bet you can't wait for Spring.

Andy


----------



## therabbits

Thanks

The list price is £42950, but they they had a very good deal at the NEC for orders taken there. Expensive, but once we took into account the extras we would pay for on the other vans not quite as bad as it looks.

things like

cab aircon
cab cd radio
tv + aerial
reversing sensors
alloy wheels
passenger airbag
metallic paint
120 engine
electric folding mirrors
silverscreens cover

Overall, more like the price for a murvi/timberland than the Adria/Trigano but we were convinced it was worth it. Still not as expensive as an IH anyway

I agree with you on the decals, and might look to get it in Gray rather than silver anyway to avoid the non colour matched plastics.

Now we can't work out if we should splash out for the 160 upgrade...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

We recently costed out a few replacement vans to 'our' spec.

Replacement Innovation 1 £35,235
Same but on Merc. (Innov. 2) £42,962
Adria Twin £35,727
Cavarno 2 £36,656 
Murvi Morello (on Fiat) £41,091
Murvi Morello (on Merc) £47,725

The annoying one in all that is the lack of price difference between our Innovation and the Cavarno. Both built and sold by the same people but the Cavarno has double glazing, carpet, oak cabinets, a bigger fridge, an oven and a shower room. We have original Ford single glazing, no carpet, birch cabinets, a smaller compressor fridge, no oven and no shower room and yet the prices are virtually identical. All we have extra to the Cavarno is a 2ft deep space in the back and a void doesn't really need fitting out! :x 

BUT 

It's absolutely brilliant for transporting the dogs.

Andy


----------



## carol

Congratulations on your choice..... I hope you will enjoy it, it is a long time to wait though isn't it? We have ordered our new mh, we were originally going for a Murvi, but there were still little things that didn't quite suit with the layout, although we do like it. We went to Dusseldorf, and I think if you have read the article I wrote (in the download section) there is a link there to a German Comapny Burow-Mobil that was really good and excellent value and really nice cabinet work.... 

We did upgrade our Rapido to the 160 for one reason only, as we wanted autotmatic and that was launched at the show for delivery next January to the manufacturers.... and we also went for the heavy chassis.

Carol


----------



## therabbits

Carol

Thanks and congratulations on your van too.

We ruled out the murvi as we couldn't live with the "fluffy" walls

It seemed unless you were happy with an existing van from stock then most of the manufacturers were quoting long lead times. I guess the base vans are on 10-12 week delivery and then 2- 4 week manufacture is typical so you are looking at next Jan/Feb anyway at best.

It does feel like a long wait though- especially as we're the sort of people who "cant wait, wont wait". Still lots of things to plan and we will be on Hols at Xmas then skiing in Feb so the time will fly by...

Chris + Cal


----------



## ingram

therabbits said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> We had been looking at the Adria Twin and Trigano Tribute, but had issues with both which had stopped us making the final step. Seeing the Vantage made us realise it was exactly what we were looking for - even when we then compared it to the Timerland, AS Symbol and even the IH range.
> 
> What we liked was...
> 
> 1. A big lounging area that can be easily made into a comfortable bed. Having the option to leave this as a bed and still have separate sitting area is what sells the van to us. The Adria loses out by not having the ability to have a large lounging area and the Tribby hasn't the option of two areas.
> 
> 2. Large bathroom - too small in the Adria and the partition in the 650 tribby is a waste.
> 
> 3. Good sized fridge and cooker with preparation space ( I see what you mean about the drainer, but quite like having two prep spaces separated by the sink.
> 
> 4. High quality fittings and fixtures + loads of lights and sockets and plenty of storage for a panel van (we dont have any dogs...). I thought I could live with the Tribby and fix things as they break but now realise life is too short...
> 
> 5. Sales staff who are commited to their product. The fact that the MD Scot had just spent a week in the van helped convince us he cared about his product.
> 
> 5. Standard specification - all the things we thought essential (and extra cost on the others) were already included. Why is a passenger airbag optional on some 2 berth vans??
> 
> 6. Decor. Nice contemporary fabrics and colours in good quality fabrics. A personal taste I know, but none of the others really took our fancy.
> 
> All in all it looks like this is the one for us. We pick it up on the 1st March 08
> 
> Chris + Cal


Well, sounds like you have made a decision 

Thanks for letting us know about it too.. I can't wait to see one.

btw, Steamdrivenandy. your comment ref: Chelsea went right over my head and I have absolutely no idea to what you refer. .... maybe that answers your question :wink:

I did used to work in Chelsea and got paid for it so perhaps I could say that Chelsea supported me, after a fashion ...... I did spend a portion of my earnings locally though: mainly in 'The Marlborough' and 'The Red House' as well as some of the local cafes, drinking tea and eating 'cheesecakes' .... ah, it were 'ard in them days .......... so maybe I did 'support Chelsea' in a way after all .........

Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Sorry it was a reference to Chelsea FCs current owner, a Russian oligarch I am led to understand.

Andy


----------



## tubbytuba

Nice to see someone else on here with a Vantage. We picked ours up a month or so ago and are delighted with it.
We spent about a year looking and comparing, the rear lounge design was what we were after and after many trips back wards and forwards to different dealers we realised we kept going back to Vantage, that had the edge on quality and the whole design suited us.
Also the price was way better than the competitors, with most "optional extras" being standard.
We got a lovely van with cab air-con, alloys , unbeatable quality furniture, Fiamma canopy with the "Vantage summer room", bike rack, digi TV/radio/DVD and that snazzy pull out waste bin! All for less than 40 grand!

Of course the true test will come on our 3 month Europe trip next year but so far we could not be happier.


----------

